# Steam knob out of alignment - Gaggia Classic



## Steamer (Dec 16, 2018)

Just fitted a new steam valve on a Gaggia Classic which I bought as a broken unit and stripped/rebuilt. I can align it in the horizontal plane by loosening the bolts but it's fouling on the TOP of the cutout on the machine. Is there a way to adjust this plane? All I can think of is to shim the group bolts on the opposite side of the machine. Is this correct or is there something I'm not seeing? I think the housing base plate might be fractionally bent (which would be consistent with the snapped valve stub on the old valve) but I'm reluctant to use the boiler to lever it straight as post service it's water tight and making great coffee right now. I'm worried about damaging it. Any input appreciated, thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Check to see if the portafilter housing is parallel with the base / drip tray. If this is not parallel you could shim the boiler to bring back to parallel. This will probably correct your problem with the valve stem rubbing AND level the brew head up to enable an even pour.


----------



## Steamer (Dec 16, 2018)

I'll give that a go, Thanks. ;-)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Steamer said:


> I'll give that a go, Thanks. ;-)


 .


----------



## Steamer (Dec 16, 2018)

Yep, the brew head/portafilter housing is out from the drip tray on the r/h/s by 3mm so I'll shim the l/h/s to even it out and hopefully that should push the steam valve down.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you by any chance got a broken spot weld or 2?


----------



## Steamer (Dec 16, 2018)

Group base mounting plate is solid so I don't think so but the lug of the old steam valve (now replaced) was snapped off. It looks like the machine had been dropped heavily on the steam knob maybe? Once I find the right size washers to shim the group bolts on the opposite side I think that will be enough to rectify the tilt.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Slacken the bolts on the high side and gently insert a flat screwdriver into the gap until the brew head is level.

Insert feeler gauge blades to a firm slide in fit, this will give you the thickness of washers you need.

If the washers are a little too thick you can rub them down on some emery or wet &dry paper.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

You are aware that the flat inside the switch (the sprung metal plate) faces the round side of the cam, not the flat?


----------

